# Вопрос по emerge

## Slot

делаю emerge sync, потом делаю emerge xmms и в итоге получаю версию 1.2.7. а где же 1.2.8?

----------

## kaa17

 *Slot wrote:*   

> делаю emerge sync, потом делаю emerge xmms и в итоге получаю версию 1.2.7. а где же 1.2.8?

 

Попробуй 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge   xmms
```

 (если у вас x86, конечно). 

1.2.8 пока находится в unstable.Last edited by kaa17 on Thu Dec 25, 2003 7:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Alarik

etcat -v ^xmms$ 

покажет тебе список всех доступных версий, как стабильных так и masked и Unstable Testing (~).

для установки нужной версии выполни 

emerge /usr/portage/media-sound/xmms/xmms-1.2.8-r3.ebuild

где -1.2.8-r3 - номер последней версии. 

Так же можешь установить переменную ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" и просто выполнить emerge xmms

----------

## Rasputin

http://ln.com.ua/~openxs/projects/man/linux/emerge.html

----------

## sickworm

Видимо он еще тестируется.

Заходите сюда почаще

http://packages.gentoo.org/

много чего интересного.

----------

## Slot

напрмер, я делаю

emerge -u kde

и на полпути связь обрывается, как поведёт себя повторная команда

emerge -u kde 

то есть он будет продолжать с места разъединения или всё поновой?

----------

## sickworm

С места разъединения.

----------

## Slot

делаю emerge gcc , получаю

```
00:13:36 (3.02 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-3.2.3.tar.bz2' сохранен [20662887/20662887]

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: 23d1146d5efa0e0bfad9968dbb418e1e

>>>  your file's digest: 10cfab9a2be4f9aa12ad02e2bc86d1f1

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//gcc-3.2.3.tar.bz2

```

----------

## Slot

уже 4 пакета вылетают с такой ошибкой! что делать?

----------

## Zoltan

Как правило это означает что файл либо криво скачался (если, например, качался частями), либо на rsync сервере не синхронизировались файлы ebuild/digest и исходников.

Вообщем рекомендуется файл стереть и снова скачать. Можно попробовать поменять wget и rsync сервер если ошибки с исполюзуемым появляются часто.

Пакет mplayer по жизни глючит с архивами фонтов. Чтобы его поставить надо выполнить 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/mplayer-1.0_pre3.ebuild digest
```

 (или какую-то другую версию mplayer ebuild) чтобы контрольные суммы выставились правильно на те файлы которые скачаются.

----------

## Slot

то есть архиву стопроцентный кирдык?

----------

## Zoltan

 *Slot wrote:*   

> то есть архиву стопроцентный кирдык?

 Ну кто же его знает, вот в пакете mplayer наоборот обычно digest кривой. Если ты 100% уверен что архив правильный тогда можешь пересоздать digest командой которую я написал. А если не уверен, тогда лучше все таки перезакачать.

Версии пакетов, вышедшие несколько часов назад часто страдают от таких глюков. Потому что часто rsync делается с одного сервера, а wget с другого. И digest с архивом могут не совпадать потому что один сервер скачал новую версию, а другой еще нет.

----------

## Rikz

По-моему лучше всего проверить архив при помощи bzip2 -t foo.tar.bz2 или gzip -t foo.tar.gz - если ошибок нет, то сделать ebuild foo.ebuild digest. Если есть, то перекачать файл (если и после этого ошибки, то перекачать с другого зеркала)

----------

## Zoltan

 *Rikz wrote:*   

> По-моему лучше всего проверить архив при помощи bzip2 -t foo.tar.bz2 или gzip -t foo.tar.gz - если ошибок нет, то сделать ebuild foo.ebuild digest. Если есть, то перекачать файл (если и после этого ошибки, то перекачать с другого зеркала)

 

А вдруг там торян? История уже знает когда на гентовский сервер влезли. Так что осторожность не помешает. Лучше уж все таки перекачать, а если digest стабильно не сходится, то поискать на этом форуме.

----------

## Slot

Люди, помогите!

не собирается gnome!

после emerge gnome вылетает на такой ошибке:

```
make[4]: *** [echo-server.o] Ошибка 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ORBit2-2.8.2/work/ORBit2-2.8.2/test                                                                            '

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ORBit2-2.8.2/work/ORBit2-2.8.2/test                                                                            '

make[2]: *** [all] Ошибка 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ORBit2-2.8.2/work/ORBit2-2.8.2/test                                                                            '

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ORBit2-2.8.2/work/ORBit2-2.8.2'

make: *** [all] Ошибка 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.2 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

```

----------

## Slot

опять вопрос:

делаю emerge corefonts

получаю:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "corefonts" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

как их заemergeить?
```

----------

